# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Bulevardin raitiotie

## hylje

> Se on nimenomaan halpaversio, ja tilapäinen sellainen. Katu on menossa täydelliseen peruskorjaukseen muutaman vuoden sisällä, ja silloin mietitään uusiksi ratikkapysäkitkin. Kaupunginmuseo on ilmoittanut, että jalkakäytävälinjojen on oltava tällä kadulla suorat, eli ulokepysäkkejä ei saa tehdä ja nyt tehdyt siis puretaan kunnostuksen yhteydessä.


Mitenkäs tuo voisi toteutua? Äkkiä tulisi mieleen vaihtoehtoina _vääntyilevät kääntyilevät ratikkakiskot pysäkkien kohdalla tien reunalle ja takaisin keskelle_ sekä _selkeästi sisäänpäin vedetyt jalkakäytävälinjat_, jolloin ratikkakiskot olisivat suoria mutta parkkipaikat katoaisivat. Niin, olisikohan edessä taas yksi kädenvääntö keskustaparkkipaikkojen ja kävelykadun (lue: luvattoman keskustaparkkipaikan) välillä?

----------


## vristo

> Mitenkäs tuo voisi toteutua? Äkkiä tulisi mieleen vaihtoehtoina _vääntyilevät kääntyilevät ratikkakiskot pysäkkien kohdalla tien reunalle ja takaisin keskelle_ sekä _selkeästi sisäänpäin vedetyt jalkakäytävälinjat_, jolloin ratikkakiskot olisivat suoria mutta parkkipaikat katoaisivat. Niin, olisikohan edessä taas yksi kädenvääntö keskustaparkkipaikkojen ja kävelykadun (lue: luvattoman keskustaparkkipaikan) välillä?


Bulevardi kokonaan joukkoliikennekaduksi. Itse katu nykyistä kapeammaksi, jolloin se mitoitettu vain joukkoliikennevälineille ja pysäkit ovat kadun reunassa. Reilut jalkakäytävät ja pyöräilykaistat, eikä parkkipaikkoja kadun reunoilla.

----------


## vristo

Kaupunginmuseo haluaa tietysti nähdä Bulevarin tällaisena, kuten se seuraavassa Hesarin artikkelissa olevassa kuvassa näytetään:

Bulevardi 1915

Kuva on Hesarin artikkelissa: Engel asui empiretalossaan Bulevardilla kuolemaansa asti

----------


## Antero Alku

Kaupunginmuseo ei yksin suunnittele Helsinkiä ja sen tulevaisuutta. Toisaalta, jos Kapunginmuseo olisi looginen halussaan säilyttää Bulevardin ilme, sieltä pitäisi poistaa nimenomaan pysäköinti ja henkilöautoilu. Sitten voitaisiin rakentaa vaikka ratikkapysäkeille saarekekorokkeet, joissa on luiskat päissä tai jopa niin, että niissä on luiska myös kadun reunaa kohden. Näin säilyisi jalkakäytävän reunakivetyksen visuaalinen ilme, mutta joukkoliikenne toimisi silti nykyaikaisella palvelutasolla.

Autoilun ja pysäköinnin salliminenhan tarkoittaa sitä, että yhden liikennemuodon sallitaan tuoda historialliseen miljööseen nykyajan muutokset, mutta toinen liikennemuoto ei sitä saa tehdä. Historiallisen ilmeen säilymisen kannalta kai ensisijainen kieltäminen pitää kohdistaa siihen, mikä eniten rikkoo historiallista ilmettä. Ja taatusti pysäköidyt ja liikennevaloissa jonottavat autot ovat suurempi häiriö kuin uudenaikaiset korotetut pysäkit.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Kaupunginmuseo haluaa tietysti nähdä Bulevarin tällaisena, kuten se seuraavassa Hesarin artikkelissa olevassa kuvassa näytetään:
> Bulevardi 1915


Herää vain kysymys. Onko tuo Bulevardi *1915*?

----------


## vristo

> Herää vain kysymys. Onko tuo Bulevardi *1915*?


Varmaankin *vuonna* 1915, kuten varmaankin arvasit. Kirjoitin linkkiin, kuten kyseisen Hesarin juttuun liittyvässä kuvatekstissäkin oli.

----------


## Albert

> Varmaankin *vuonna* 1915, kuten varmaankin arvasit. Kirjoitin linkkiin, kuten kyseisen Hesarin juttuun liittyvässä kuvatekstissäkin oli.


Ei, ei tarkoitus ollut saivarrella. Tarkoitin, että todellako Bulevardi *vuonna* 1915!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Herää vain kysymys. Onko tuo Bulevardi *1915*?


Tarkoitat varmaankin, että kuvan perusteella tuossa näyttäisi kulkevan vielä hevosvetoinen raitiotie, kun se kerta on yksiraiteinen ja virtajohdot puuttuvat?

----------


## vristo

> Ei, ei tarkoitus ollut saivarrella. Tarkoitin, että todellako Bulevardi *vuonna* 1915!


Jaa jaa, sorry piikistä takaisin. Foorumeilla kun ei aina tiedä todellisia tarkoitusperiä  :Wink: .

Niin, Bulevardilla on jo tuolloin viime vuosisadan alussa ollut modernia, sähköistä urbaaniraideliikennetta. Ihan kunnioitettavaa, eikä mielestäni sovi unohtaa sen asemaa tulevaisuudessakaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:02 ----------




> modernia, sähköistä urbaaniraideliikennettä.


Hyvä huomio. Korjaan siis: modernia, ympäristöystävällistä, hevosvetoista urbaaniraideliikennettä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kyse on siitä, että Helsingin 1890 hevosraitioteinä perustetut raitiotiet sähköistettiin 1900 ja kaksiraiteistettiin 1908-09. Kuvan ei siis pitäisi olla vuodelta 1915.

----------


## vristo

> Kyse on siitä, että Helsingin 1890 hevosraitioteinä perustetut raitiotiet sähköistettiin 1900 ja kaksiraiteistettiin 1908-09. Kuvan ei siis pitäisi olla vuodelta 1915.


En ole nyt Helsingissä, enkä voi tarkistaa epäilemääni asiaa, mutta voisiko olla, että kuvatekstissa on hieman sotkettu pari juttua? Google Mapista katsomalla nimittäin näyttää siltä, että kuvassa olisi Bulevardin kortteli, jonka osoitteet olisivat Bulevardi 15-19. Mene ja tiedä? Tarkistakaa te, jotka olette sielläpäin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kaupunginmuseo ei yksin suunnittele Helsinkiä ja sen tulevaisuutta. Toisaalta, jos Kapunginmuseo olisi looginen halussaan säilyttää Bulevardin ilme, sieltä pitäisi poistaa nimenomaan pysäköinti ja henkilöautoilu...


Mielestäni kaupunginmuseo on tässä asiassa oikeassa. Bulevardi on barokkityylinen puistokatu, jonka olennainen piirre on kohti yhteistä pakopistettä kulkevat suorat viivat. Bulevardi yhdessä Esplanadin ja Heikinpuiston (nyttemmin korvattu Mannerheimintiellä) muodostavat Helsingn asemakaavan peruskehikon. Toivottavasi jonain päivänä Heikinpuisto palautetaan paikalleen.

Toivottavaa olisi, että löydetään ratkaisu joka säilyttäisi Bulevardin erityisilmeen kuin mahdollistaisi nykyaikaisen raitiotieliikenteen. Esimerkiksi rotvalli voitaisiin tuoda kiskojen viereen koko matkalta eikä vain pysäkkien kohdalta. Eli liikenne järjestettäisiin samoin kuin Aleksanterinkadulla nykyään. Rotvallin ja puurivin väliin tulisi uusi kaista, jonka voisi päällystää vaikka hiekalla, mikä lisäisi kadun puistomaista vaikutelmaa. Uusi kaista voitaisiin antaa kevyen liikenteen käyttöön tai jättää pysäköintikäyttöön nykyiseen tapaan. Rotvalli voisi jäädä suhteellisen matalaksi ja sitä voitaisiin nostaa pysäkkien kohdalla, sillä tuollainen muutos korkeudessa ei pistä juurikaan silmään.

Ja joka tapauksessa, Bulevardin tapauksessa ei lähtökohtana voi olla jonkin tietynhetkisen historiallisen ilmeen säilyttäminen vaan mieluumminkin alkuperäisestä perusajatuksesta kiinnipitäminen, jonka puitteissa voidaan etsiä nykytarpeisiin paremmin sopivia tapoja toteuttaa alkuperäistä ideaa.

----------


## Daeron

> Mielestäni kaupunginmuseo on tässä asiassa oikeassa. Bulevardi on barokkityylinen puistokatu, jonka olennainen piirre on kohti yhteistä pakopistettä kulkevat suorat viivat. Bulevardi yhdessä Esplanadin ja Heikinpuiston (nyttemmin korvattu Mannerheimintiellä) muodostavat Helsingn asemakaavan peruskehikon. Toivottavasi jonain päivänä Heikinpuisto palautetaan paikalleen.
> 
> Toivottavaa olisi, että löydetään ratkaisu joka säilyttäisi Bulevardin erityisilmeen kuin mahdollistaisi nykyaikaisen raitiotieliikenteen. Esimerkiksi rotvalli voitaisiin tuoda kiskojen viereen koko matkalta eikä vain pysäkkien kohdalta. Eli liikenne järjestettäisiin samoin kuin Aleksanterinkadulla nykyään. Rotvallin ja puurivin väliin tulisi uusi kaista, jonka voisi päällystää vaikka hiekalla, mikä lisäisi kadun puistomaista vaikutelmaa. Uusi kaista voitaisiin antaa kevyen liikenteen käyttöön tai jättää pysäköintikäyttöön nykyiseen tapaan. Rotvalli voisi jäädä suhteellisen matalaksi ja sitä voitaisiin nostaa pysäkkien kohdalla, sillä tuollainen muutos korkeudessa ei pistä juurikaan silmään.
> 
> Ja joka tapauksessa, Bulevardin tapauksessa ei lähtökohtana voi olla jonkin tietynhetkisen historiallisen ilmeen säilyttäminen vaan mieluumminkin alkuperäisestä perusajatuksesta kiinnipitäminen, jonka puitteissa voidaan etsiä nykytarpeisiin paremmin sopivia tapoja toteuttaa alkuperäistä ideaa.


Samalla voisi ainakin osan Bulevardin poikkikaduista katkaista, Albertinkadun voinee jättää katkaisematta, se kun tulee (Fredrikinkadun kanssa) muuttumaan lähitulevaisuudessa kaksisuuntaiseksi. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti osasta katuja voidaan jättää joko etelään tai pohjoiseen yhteys, mutta ei läpiajoa Bulevardin poikki. Näin saataisiin sekä joukkoliikenteelle, että kevyelle liikenteelle (varsinkin pyöräilijöille) lähes katkeamaton nopea yhteys Hietalahdesta Erottajalle.

Jos myös bussiliikenne halutaan mahdollistaa, tulisi ehkä raitiovaunukiskojen raideväliä hieman kasvattaa, että bussit mahtuvat paremmin kulkemaan (jos ideana on siirtää rotvalli samalle suoralle koko matkalla). Samalla itse katualue ei menisi aivan niin kapeaksi, jos rotvallit pistettäisiin nykyisten kiskojen sijainnin mukaan.

----------


## teme

Bulevardista yksi kortteli pohjoiseen on Lönrötinkatu joka on nopea, kaksikaistainen ja yksisuuntainan kokoojakatu, yhden korttelin etelään taas on toiseen suuntaan vastaava Uudenmaankatu. En näe miten syytä miksei bulevardista voisi tehdä Aleksin tyyppistä katua, liikenne hoituu poikkikatujen kautta.

----------


## GT8N

> En näe miten syytä miksei bulevardista voisi tehdä Aleksin tyyppistä katua, liikenne hoituu poikkikatujen kautta.


Taitaa johtua siitä, että Bulevardin autoliikenteelle ei ole mitään todellista tarvetta. Kun otamme huomioon, että olemme Helsingissä, selityksiä, valheita, jankuttamista ja uusia selityksiä löytyy aina, miksi autoliikennettä Bulevardilla ei voi estää. Jos jostain käsittämättömästä syystä Bulevardista tulisikin kävelykatu vuonna 2077, jatkuisi aleksilta tuttu "huoltoajo", pysäköinti ym. kielletty toiminta.

----------


## iiko

> Taitaa johtua siitä, että Bulevardin autoliikenteelle ei ole mitään todellista tarvetta. Kun otamme huomioon, että olemme Helsingissä, selityksiä, valheita, jankuttamista ja uusia selityksiä löytyy aina, miksi autoliikennettä Bulevardilla ei voi estää. Jos jostain käsittämättömästä syystä Bulevardista tulisikin kävelykatu vuonna 2077, jatkuisi aleksilta tuttu "huoltoajo", pysäköinti ym. kielletty toiminta.


Bulevardilla työskentelevänä ja siksi siellä tiuhaan liikkuvana mieluummin kysyisin, miksi ihmeessä Bulesta pitäisi tehdä Aleksin tapainen kävelykatu? Aleksista poiketen Bulevardi on lisäksi myöskin asuinkatu, Aleksilla ei taida Pajusta lukuunottamatta asua ketään muita. Ja kyllä kai kotiinsa on oikeus päästä autollakin, jos sattuu sellaisen omistamaan? Vai pitäisikö kiertää puoli Helsinkiä sen takia, ettei Bulella saa liikkua?

Bule on toki iltapäivisin välillä aika ruuhkainen, varsinkin silloin kun joku paukapää törmäilee Länsiväylän päässä.

----------


## teme

> Bulevardilla työskentelevänä ja siksi siellä tiuhaan liikkuvana mieluummin kysyisin, miksi ihmeessä Bulesta pitäisi tehdä Aleksin tapainen kävelykatu? Aleksista poiketen Bulevardi on lisäksi myöskin asuinkatu, Aleksilla ei taida Pajusta lukuunottamatta asua ketään muita. Ja kyllä kai kotiinsa on oikeus päästä autollakin, jos sattuu sellaisen omistamaan? Vai pitäisikö kiertää puoli Helsinkiä sen takia, ettei Bulella saa liikkua?


Jos Bulevardilla ei saisi ajaa, mutta poikkikaduilla saisi, niin matka vaikkapa Ekbergiltä Länsiväylälle olisi Lönrötinkadun kautta noin 50 metriä pidempi. Se on aika pieni puolikas Helsinkiä. Ja jos asuisin Bulevardilla, niin en ollenkaan pistäisi pahakseni että liikenne kadulla vähenisi, yleensä asuinalueiden läpiajo on kielletty.

Ylipäänsä, Helsingin kantakaupungissa on annettu autoille kaupunkimotareiksi väyliä, ja toisaalta noin korttelin päässä näistä väylistä kulkee usein kohdin samansuuntaisesti katuja joilla on vilkasta julkista ja kevyttä liikennettä: Bulevardi ja Lönrotin/Uudenmaankatu, Helsinginkatu ja Aleksis Kiven/Teollisuus/Sturenkatu, Hämeentie ja Sörnäisten rantatie, jossain määrin myös Mannerheimintie ja Mechelininkatu. Autoliikenne kannattaa ohjata noille isommille väylille, se on usein myös autoliikenteen etu, ja tästä valittaminen on pikkumaista nillitystä jolla on vaikea keksiä mitään järkeviä perusteita.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Samaa mieltä kuin teme. Autoliikenteelle on jo rakennettu keskustan läpikulkuväylät Bulevardin molemmin puolin, ja ne on muutettu yksisuuntaisiksi juuri siksi. Ei ole mitään järkeä, että autoliikenteelle pitää antaa myös Bulevardi, jossa se ruuhkauttaa itsensä lisäksi merkittävän osan Helsingin ratikkaliikennettä. Varsinkin, kun se kapasiteetin lisäys ei auta yhtään siihen, kuinka monta autoa Mechelininkadun pää päästää Länsiväylälle. Olisi toki hienoa, jos kaikki autoilijat yhdessä päättäisivät, että kukaanhan ei sitten Bulevardia läpi aja. Mutta ei sellainen ole mahdollista, joten vaihtoehdoksi jää vain sulkea Bulevardi kokonaan.

----------


## hylje

> Jos Bulevardilla ei saisi ajaa, mutta poikkikaduilla saisi, niin matka vaikkapa Ekbergiltä Länsiväylälle olisi Lönrötinkadun kautta noin 50 metriä pidempi. Se on aika pieni puolikas Helsinkiä. Ja jos asuisin Bulevardilla, niin en ollenkaan pistäisi pahakseni että liikenne kadulla vähenisi, yleensä asuinalueiden läpiajo on kielletty.


Eiköhän tässäkin se suurin konkreettinen argumentti ole ilmaisten parkkipaikkojen väheneminen. Jos ei pääse parkkeeraamaan lähelle, matka pitenee nopeasti kun pitää kävellä ja/tai hypätä ratikkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän tässäkin se suurin konkreettinen argumentti ole ilmaisten parkkipaikkojen väheneminen. Jos ei pääse parkkeeraamaan lähelle, matka pitenee nopeasti kun pitää kävellä ja/tai hypätä ratikkaan.


Niin, ja ratikkapysäkki on riittävän lähellä, kun se on muutaman korttelin päässä. Mutta oma auto on liian kaukana, jos se ei ole oven edessä.

Minusta realistinen ehdotus on, että Eiran alle louhitaan luolapaikat kaikille Eiran asukkaille ja kadunvarsipysäköinti lopetetaan. Saavutetaan se menetetty autoilla tuhottu historiallinen miljöö. Luolasta saa ostaa paikkoja käypään eli rakennuskustannusten hintaan. KSV:n kokemuksen mukaan ei vaan mene kaupaksi.

Koko pysäköintiongelma johtuu vain siitä, että pysäköintiä ei ole hinnoiteltu oikein, eli todellisten kustannusten mukaan. Ei kai ole oikeudenmukaista sekään, että sattumakaupalla osa asukkaista saa ilmiasen pysäköinnin ja lopuille halukkaille ei ole tarjolla mitään. Vaikka Eiran ensimmäinen pysäköintipaikka (kadun varressa) ei maksa mitään, siitä ei seuraa, etteivät lisäpaikatkaan koskaan maksaisi mitään. Mutta näin kuitenkin ajatellaan ja maristaan, kun ei ilmaisia paikkoja ole loputtomiin.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Eiköhän tässäkin se suurin konkreettinen argumentti ole ilmaisten parkkipaikkojen väheneminen. Jos ei pääse parkkeeraamaan lähelle, matka pitenee nopeasti kun pitää kävellä ja/tai hypätä ratikkaan.


Hyvä, nyt puhutaan sitten rahasta eli varsinaisesta asiasta. Rahalla voi louhia parkkipaikkoja.

Ensinnäkin, jos kadulla kielletään autoilu mutta poikkikaduilla ei niin paikkojen määrä ei pienene korttelin pituuden paikkojen verran, koska entisellä risteysalueelle saadaan lisää kadunvarsipaikkoja.

Toiseksi, Bulevardin katutila on hyvin arvokasta. Voisi kysyä vaikkapa Ekbergiltä mitä he olisivat valmiita maksamaan isosta terassista jonka editse ei kulje autoja.

Kolmanneksi, minulla on vankka epäilys joka tosin pitäisi laskea auki, että HKL:n kannalta olisi kannattavaa ostaa laitospysäköintipaikkoja ja muuttaa ne asukaspysäköintipaikoiksi, jos vastaavasti saisi ratikkaliikennettä hidastavat parkkipaikat pois. Oletetaan että esim. sata pysäköintipaikkaa poistamalla saataisiin lisää omia kaistoja kiskoille, jolloin ratikkaliikenne nopeutuisi vaikka 5%. Tämä käsittääkseni periaateessa säästää kuluja luokkaa miljoona euroa vuodessa. Sata kallioon louhittua paikkaa maksaa Helsingissä noin neljä miljoonaa, takaisinmaksuaika täten erittäin kiitettävä neljä vuotta. Olen ihan vakavissaan miettinyt että pitäisi tehdä kartta johon on merkitty ongelmalliset pysäköintipaikat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ensinnäkin, jos kadulla kielletään autoilu mutta poikkikaduilla ei niin paikkojen määrä ei pienene korttelin pituuden paikkojen verran, koska entisellä risteysalueelle saadaan lisää kadunvarsipaikkoja.


Saako? Pitäähän joka tapauksessa suojatiet poikkikatujen yli säilyttää.

----------


## teme

> Saako? Pitäähän joka tapauksessa suojatiet poikkikatujen yli säilyttää.


Saa. Kiskopari + suojatie(t) on kapeampi kuin kaistapari + parkkipaikat molemmin puolin + suojatie. Ja jos autot ei käänny risteyksestä voidaan tehdä niin että katukiveydelllä kavennetaan poikkikatu suojatien kohdalta ajoväylän levyiseksi jolloin sen eteen voi pysäköidä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Saa. Kiskopari + suojatie(t) on kapeampi kuin kaistapari + parkkipaikat molemmin puolin + suojatie.


Mutta eihän Bulevardin jalkakäytävien asema muutu mihinkään, oli Bulella autoliikennettä tai ei. Eli eivät ne nykyiset siellä olevat poikkikatuja ylittävät suojatiet mihinkään siirtyisi.




> Ja jos autot ei käänny risteyksestä voidaan tehdä niin että katukiveydelllä kavennetaan poikkikatu suojatien kohdalta ajoväylän levyiseksi jolloin sen eteen voi pysäköidä.


Tuota lausetta en ymmärrä. Minkä eteen? Suojatien eteen? Suojatien eteen pysäköimistähän säätelee se seikka, että suojatien eteen pysähtyneen auton rinnalle on pysähdyttävä. Ja se sääntö on siksi, että autoilija näkee, onko viereisen auton edestä tulossa joku suojatietä yli.

----------


## Max

> Suojatien eteen pysäköimistähän säätelee se seikka, että suojatien eteen pysähtyneen auton rinnalle on pysähdyttävä. Ja se sääntö on siksi, että autoilija näkee, onko viereisen auton edestä tulossa joku suojatietä yli.


Suojatien edessä on 5 m pitkä pysäköintikieltoalue, minkä allekirjoittanutkin on maksamalla oppinut. Teme ehkä tarkoitti, että jos siihen suojatiehen asti olisi ns. taskupysäköinti siten, että katu kapenee suojatien kohdalla, niin siihenkin tilaan saisi pysäköidä. Tähän en osaa kommentoida.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Suojatien edessä on 5 m pitkä pysäköintikieltoalue, minkä allekirjoittanutkin on maksamalla oppinut. Teme ehkä tarkoitti, että jos siihen suojatiehen asti olisi ns. taskupysäköinti siten, että katu kapenee suojatien kohdalla, niin siihenkin tilaan saisi pysäköidä. Tähän en osaa kommentoida.


Niin, niinhän viestissäni yritin sanoa. Mutta eihän tuo taskupysäköinti muuta sitä seikkaa mitenkään, että suojatien eteen on jätettävä 5 m tilaa siksi, että näkyvyys pysyy.

----------


## risukasa

> Niin, niinhän viestissäni yritin sanoa. Mutta eihän tuo taskupysäköinti muuta sitä seikkaa mitenkään, että suojatien eteen on jätettävä 5 m tilaa siksi, että näkyvyys pysyy.


Kyllä lainopillisesti on näin, että jalkakäytävän levikkeeseen saa pysäköidä kiinni. Ja kun on levike, ei suojatien yli ajavilla ole myöskään pysähtymisvelvollisuutta, koska lain kannalta suojatien edessä ei ole autoa, vaan se on levikkeen edessä. Tietysti vilkkaasen aikaan yleinen varovaisuus ja jalankulkijan esteetön kulku voi tarkoittaa suojatielle ryömittämistä.

Bulevardin tarpeellisuudesta autoliikenteelle olen aivan samaa mieltä, se on autoilijoille turha. Nykytilanteessa kaikki osapuolet häviävät. Alkajaisiksi voisi kieltää moottoriajoneuvolla ajon poikkeuksena tontilleajo. Kamerat muutamaan paikkaan tallentamaan läpiajajien rekkarit.

----------


## teme

> Mutta eihän Bulevardin jalkakäytävien asema muutu mihinkään, oli Bulella autoliikennettä tai ei. Eli eivät ne nykyiset siellä olevat poikkikatuja ylittävät suojatiet mihinkään siirtyisi.


Ajattelin että suojatiet voisivat olla kapeammat kuin hyvin leveä jalkakäytävä. Luvut hatusta, mutta sanotaan että Bulevardi on nyt 2x4 (jalkakäytävätt) + 2x2,5 (kadunvarsispysäkäöinti) + 2x3,5(ajokaistat) = 20 metriä leveä. Jos se on mallia Aleksi, niin tilanjako voi olla esim. 7 + 3 + 3 + 7, ja risteyksessä esim. 3 + 3 + 3 + 3. Tuo on 8x4 eli 32 metriä eli noin kuusi paikkaa kadunvartta lisää.

KORJAUS: tietenkin 4x4 eli 16 metriä, eli noin kolme paikkaa...




> Tuota lausetta en ymmärrä. Minkä eteen? Suojatien eteen? Suojatien eteen pysäköimistähän säätelee se seikka, että suojatien eteen pysähtyneen auton rinnalle on pysähdyttävä. Ja se sääntö on siksi, että autoilija näkee, onko viereisen auton edestä tulossa joku suojatietä yli.


Kuten Max sanoi, tarkoitin sisäänvedettyä parkkipaikkaa. Löytyy esim. Vaasan- ja Kustaankadun risteyksestä. Eli jalkakäytävä levenee kadunvarsipysäköinnin verran suojatien kohdalla, jolloin ajoväylää ajava näkee suojatien reunalla olevan jalankulkijan vaikka kadunvarresta on pysäköity auto ennen suojatietä. Tämmöinen on helpompi tehdä jos ei tarvitse varata tilaa kääntyvälle autolle.

Makuasia, mutta mielestäni tuollainen levennetty jalkakäytävä on myös kaupunkikuvallisesti parempi. Se myös parantaa liikenneturvallisuutta, koska suojatien eteen ei voi pysäköidä tukkimatta ajorataa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ajattelin että suojatiet voisivat olla kapeammat kuin hyvin leveä jalkakäytävä.


Todennäköisesti Bulevardin katulinjojen siirto kapeammaksi ei onnistu Museoviraston takia, joten jalkakäytävät jäisivät sinne missä ovat nytkin. En nyt millään muista ulkoa, kun en autoa omista, mutta Bulevardilla taitaa olla nupukivipäällyste. Koska jos ei olisi, olisi hieno mahdollisuus tehdä Bulevardille raitiolinjat kadun laidoille ja keskelle kaksi pyöräkaistaa. Keskelle siksi, ettei pyörällä tarvitse polkea ratikkapysäkille rynnivien ihmisten läpi.

----------


## Albert

9.9.: Rakenteilla "Erottaja" -pysäkkien levennykset vanhalle paikalleen eli vastakkaisille puolille.
No tänäpänä yhdessä vaiheessa koko Bulevardin alku oli kymmenisen minuuttia aivan seis molempiin suuntiin. 
Ysiä ja kymppiä tuli Erottajan suunnasta ja vastakkaisesta turistibussi. Kohtaus pysäkkikorokkeiden kohdalla ei vain onnistunut. Siinä sitä oltiin.
Vihdoin työmaan neuvokkaat kivimiehet alkoivat "ohjata liikennettä". Ohjasivat bussin peruuttamista ja takana olleet h-autot kääntyivät Yrjönkadulle.
Bussi pääsi taaksepäin riittävästi ja käänsi vielä keulaansa vasemmalle. Ysit ja kympit pääsivät Yrjönkadulle. 
Ei helkkari sentään, entäs myöhemmin kun rakennusmiehiä ei enää ole paikalla?
Työnteko ei tätä nimittäin aiheuttanut, ja työkoneetkin olivat poissa tieltä.
Ei tuollaisia sumppuja pitäisi tehdä edes tilapäiseen tarpeeseen. Ja tilapäisyys lienee aika venyvä käsite.

----------


## GT8N

Bulevardin "tilapäiset" pysäkkilevennykset ovat jälleen yksi esimerkki suunnittelun vieraantumisesta todellisuudesta. Niiden kodalla leveät ajoneuvot eivät vaan yksinkertaisesti mahdu kohtaamaan. Toivoisinkin, että suunnittelusta vastuussa olevat ajaisivat itse linja-autolla ruuhkassa Bulevardin läpi, ja miettisivät, mitä ovat tehneet. Asiat kun näyttävät erilaisilta piirrustuslaudalla ja todellisuudessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toivoisinkin, että suunnittelusta vastuussa olevat ajaisivat itse linja-autolla ruuhkassa Bulevardin läpi, ja miettisivät, mitä ovat tehneet.


Mutta tässä kaupungissahan tiedetään, että bussit mahtuvat ahtaampiin paikkoihin kuin ratikat! Erityisesti Bulevardin lähellä siellä päin, minne on tarkoitus jatkaa raitiolinjaa 9.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> No tänäpänä yhdessä vaiheessa koko Bulevardin alku oli kymmenisen minuuttia aivan seis molempiin suuntiin.


Tragikoomisinta koko jutussa on, että nyt olisi ollut mitä parhain tilaisuus poistaa verkolta tuo yksi Helsingin turhimmista maitolaitureista. Mitäpä tehtiin, no tietenkin maksimoitiin tuon pysäkin aiheuttama hidaste liikenteelle...

----------


## iiko

> Bulevardin "tilapäiset" pysäkkilevennykset ovat jälleen yksi esimerkki suunnittelun vieraantumisesta todellisuudesta. Niiden kodalla leveät ajoneuvot eivät vaan yksinkertaisesti mahdu kohtaamaan. Toivoisinkin, että suunnittelusta vastuussa olevat ajaisivat itse linja-autolla ruuhkassa Bulevardin läpi, ja miettisivät, mitä ovat tehneet. Asiat kun näyttävät erilaisilta piirrustuslaudalla ja todellisuudessa.


Itsekin olen ihmetellyt sitä, miksi tuohon Bulevardin päähän nuo piti laittaa rinnakkain. Ilmeisesti toiseen ajosuuntaan haluttiin ysille jättää myös poistumismahdollisuus. Lisäksi tuo lienee tarpeellinen siinä tapauksessa, että esim. kuutonen joutuu kääntymään Yrjönkadulle.

Toiseen suuntaan taas pysäkin olisi voinut laittaa vaikkapa Risteyksen toiselle puolelle WSOY:n eteen.

Mutta on sekin asia muistettava, että Bulevardin ja Manskun mutka on aina ollut tiukka paikka. Laruun ajetaan pitkillä busseilla (miksei enää ole niveliä liikenteessä?) ja se paikka on ollut ahdas aina, oli pysäkit korotettuja taikka eivät. Pitkä bussi tarvitsee ison kääntösäteen.

----------


## risukasa

Sanotaan nyt vielä, että ainakin bussi ja raitiovaunu *mahtuvat* kohtaamaan noiden pysäkkien kohdalla... mutta eri asia on miten helposti ja sujuvasti tuo kohtaaminen tapahtuu. Osa bussikuskeista ei uskalla yrittääkään, mikä on ihan viisasta, eivätkä taitavimmatkaan aja vastaan täyttä vauhtia.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Sanotaan nyt vielä, että ainakin bussi ja raitiovaunu *mahtuvat* kohtaamaan noiden pysäkkien kohdalla... mutta eri asia on miten helposti ja sujuvasti tuo kohtaaminen tapahtuu. Osa bussikuskeista ei uskalla yrittääkään, mikä on ihan viisasta, eivätkä taitavimmatkaan aja vastaan täyttä vauhtia.


Tokihan siitä mahtuu, mutta talvikeli tulee aiheuttamaan harmeja. Varmasti osumia tulee ja voisin kuvitella jo tulleenkin. Suorastaan toivon, että sattuisi sen verran tiukka mälli, jonka selvittämiseen menisi erittäin kauan aikaa ja Bulevardin suunnitelman tehneet joutuisivat itse siihen ruuhkaan jumiin.

----------


## Albert

> Suorastaan toivon, että sattuisi sen verran tiukka mälli, jonka selvittämiseen menisi erittäin kauan aikaa ja Bulevardin suunnitelman tehneet joutuisivat itse siihen ruuhkaan jumiin.


Eivät ne ainakaan ratikoilla matkusta. Varmaan samat ovat suunnitelleet uuden Kauppatorin - Senaatintorin raitioratkaisun.

----------


## Albert

21.9.: Näkyvät olevan pysäkit valmiit.
Bulevardin / Fredrikinkadun *kiskonvaihdosta*.
Ja miten mukavaa oli kävellä Bulevardia pitkin. Kuinka rauhallista onkaan kun autoliikenne on edes osittain poissa.

----------


## Albert

> 21.9.:
> Bulevardin / Fredrikinkadun *kiskonvaihdosta*.


22.9.: Tänään taas uutta samassa osoitteessa.

----------


## iiko

> 22.9.: Tänään taas uutta samassa osoitteessa.


Ja näin 24.9 onkin todettava, ettei se remppa ollutkaan vielä valmis, vaikka piti. Edelleen mennään kuutosella Kolmikulmaan...

----------


## risukasa

> Ja näin 24.9 onkin todettava, ettei se remppa ollutkaan vielä valmis, vaikka piti. Edelleen mennään kuutosella Kolmikulmaan...


... eikä ainakaan minua yllättänyt ollenkaan. Hyvä ettei ole tullut vannottua matkustajillekaan mitään varmaa päättymispäivää, vaan olen käyttänyt sanoja kuten "toivottavasti" ja "pitäisi".

----------


## Albert

Lieneekö täällä ketään, joka haluaisi kertoa tietonsa tuosta uudesta radanrakennustekniikasta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lieneekö täällä ketään, joka haluaisi kertoa tietonsa tuosta uudesta radanrakennustekniikasta?


Kyseessä on tärinäeristys, jonka idea on eristää kisko suorasta kosketuksesta ympäröiviin rakenteisiin. Meidän tapauksessamme raiteen penkereenä tomivaan betonikakkuun sekä kiskojen väliin valettavaan betoniin. Jälkimmäisen päälle tulevat vielä katukivet.

Tämä risteys ei ole ensimmäinen paikka, jossa tätä samaa eristystavaraa on käytössä. Kampissa rataa eristettiin tällä tavoin myös.

Bulevardilla pisti silmään kuitenkin se, että STRAILastic-eristettä ei käytetty vaihteiden ja risteyksen alla, vaan niihin tehtiin vanha bitumiratkaisu. Tämä on valitettavaa sikäli, että juuri matalauraiset risteykset ovat varsinainen tärinän lähde, kun ne kuluvat ja ne eivät huollon jälkeen enää ole pohjaltaan tasaisia eikä nousuramppi loiva kiila kuten uutena.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

Lopuksi siis todetaan, että ei kannata muuttaa mitään, kun risteys ei ole hiljaisempi kuin muutkaan. Siten on perusteluta jatkaa laput silmillä 1940-luvun radanrakennustekniikkaa. Ohessa on helppo unohtaa syväuraiset vaihteet, jotka ovat mahdottomia erikoisoloissamme.

----------


## iiko

> ... eikä ainakaan minua yllättänyt ollenkaan. Hyvä ettei ole tullut vannottua matkustajillekaan mitään varmaa päättymispäivää, vaan olen käyttänyt sanoja kuten "toivottavasti" ja "pitäisi".


Eipä minuakaan. Kun keskiviikkona käveli työmaalta poispäin, niin niin levällään kiveäminen oli. Varsinkin kun kaivelivat kiviä lisää irti. Olisikohan paljastunut jotain, mitä ei sitten odotettukaan?

----------


## iiko

Jatketaanpa tästäkin aiheesta. Bulella on menossa varsinainen hölmöily. Ensiksi tehtiin Erottajan pysäkit valmiiksi, nyt sitten on kaivettu tuore asvaltti auki ja rakennettu katokset. Ei olisi voinut tehdä kerralla valmiiksi?

----------


## risukasa

> Jatketaanpa tästäkin aiheesta. Bulella on menossa varsinainen hölmöily. Ensiksi tehtiin Erottajan pysäkit valmiiksi, nyt sitten on kaivettu tuore asvaltti auki ja rakennettu katokset. Ei olisi voinut tehdä kerralla valmiiksi?


Eikö olisi voinut jättää rakentamatta, pysäkkiväli Ylioppilastalolle ja Kolmikulmaan on kuitenkin päätähuimaavaa 250 metrin luokkaa...

----------


## vristo

Voisiko tälläinen ratkaisu olla omiaan Bulevardin pysäkkiongelmille?

Erilliset liikennevalot pysäyttävät autoliikenteen kun ratikka on pysäkillä, joka on kadun keskellä:

http://citytransport.info/PhotoCD/1144_69a.jpg

http://citytransport.info/Digi/3163a.jpg

http://citytransport.info/Digi/3184a.jpg

----------


## ess

Tuskin toimisi Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa kun joku autoilija ihmettelisi turhan liikennevalon merkitystä ja päättäisi lähteä kaasu pohjassa kiihdyttäen tuosta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tuskin toimisi Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa kun joku autoilija ihmettelisi turhan liikennevalon merkitystä ja päättäisi lähteä kaasu pohjassa kiihdyttäen tuosta.


Tai tekee sen tyypillisen "vieläehtii, vieläehtii"-liikkeen oikealla jalallaan, kun valo näyttää jo väärää väriä.  :Mad: 
Tuskin näissä olosuhteissa vaikuttaisi se, onko edessä jalankulkijoita vai ei, kun tuntuu, että aina on pakko ehtiä, olisihan se muuten taas itseltä pois, jos joku muu siitä hyötyisi.

Korotettuna tuo alkaisi olla toki jo ihan käyttökelpoinen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Erilliset liikennevalot pysäyttävät autoliikenteen kun ratikka on pysäkillä, joka on kadun keskellä:


Pysäkillä olevan ratikan ohittaminen on meillä kielletty ilman valojakin. Autoilijoiden yleinen asenneongelma vaan on, että punainen valo tuntuu olevan ainoa liikennesääntö, jota noudatetaan jopa ilman välitöntä valvonta- ja sakkoriskiä. Oikeanpuoleista liikennettäkin noudatetaan vain silloin, kun uskotaan, että on välitön kolarin vaara jos ajaa vasemmalla kaistalla. Siitä syystä mm. Roihuvuoressa bussipysäkkien kohdalla on kadun keskellä aita.

Antero

----------


## iiko

> Voisiko tälläinen ratkaisu olla omiaan Bulevardin pysäkkiongelmille?
> 
> Erilliset liikennevalot pysäyttävät autoliikenteen kun ratikka on pysäkillä, joka on kadun keskellä:
> 
> http://citytransport.info/PhotoCD/1144_69a.jpg
> 
> http://citytransport.info/Digi/3163a.jpg
> 
> http://citytransport.info/Digi/3184a.jpg


Eihän Bulella enää ole kadun keskellä olevia pysäkkejä, kun sinne on nuo korokkeet tehty. Ahdasta muuten on, kun sattuu bussi tai joku muu iso ajoneuvo tulemaan vastaan kun pitäisi pysäkille päästä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Pysäkillä olevan ratikan ohittaminen on meillä kielletty ilman valojakin.


Niin, pysäkillä olevan ratikan ohittaminen on kielletty oikealta puolelta, mutta vasemmalta sen saa ohittaa, jos sitä ei ole vaikkapa sulkuviivalla erikseen kielletty.

----------


## Samppa

> Niin, pysäkillä olevan ratikan ohittaminen on kielletty oikealta puolelta, mutta vasemmalta sen saa ohittaa, jos sitä ei ole vaikkapa sulkuviivalla erikseen kielletty.


No nyt on pakko puuttua keskusteluun, etteivät virheelliset tiedot enempää leviä.

TLL 17§ 3. mom.: Raitiovaunu on ohitettava oikealta. Sen saa kuitenkin ohittaa vasemmalta, jos kiskojen sijainti sitä edellyttää, jos se voi tapahtua vaaratta ja haitatta. Yksisuuntaisella ajoradalla raitiovaunun saa muutenkin ohittaa vasemmalta, jos liikenneolosuhteet sen sallivat.

TLL 31§ 2. mom.: Kuljettajan on aikoessaan ohittaa oikealta raitiovaunun tai linja-auton korokkeettoman pysäkin kohdalla pysäytettävä ja annettava esteetön kulku raitiovaunusta tai linja-autosta poistuville taikka siihen nouseville matkustajille.

Siis raitiovaunun ohittaminen oikealta ja tai vasemmalta tilanteesta riippuen on laillista. Huomioon pitää ottaa toki myös TLL 18§ ohituskiellot.

Käytännössä laillisesti tehty raitiovaunun ohittaminen ja varsinkin tarve siihen on erittäin teoriittinen tilanne ja sen vuoksi autokouluissa opetetaan "keep it simply" periaatteella, ettei raitiovaunua saa milloinkaan ohittaa.

----------


## risukasa

> Käytännössä laillisesti tehty raitiovaunun ohittaminen ja varsinkin tarve siihen on erittäin teoriittinen tilanne ja sen vuoksi autokouluissa opetetaan "keep it simply" periaatteella, ettei raitiovaunua saa milloinkaan ohittaa.


Yksi paikka jossa joskus _toivoisi_ autojen menevän ohi on Venäjän suurlähetystön edusta Olympialaiturilta Eiran sairaalan suuntaan. Nimittäin silloin kun liikenne sujuu ja etuajassa ajamista haluaisi välttää niin yritän hidastella korostetusti tuossa paikassa että autot menisivät ohi etteivät sitten tuki risteyksiä perässä. Vilkkuakin olen laittanut vasemmalle sen merkiksi että nyt voisi mennä oikealta ohi. Ikävä kyllä kukaan ei tuota tajua tehdä. Kerran meni yksi ohi - vasemmalta...

Tämä liittyy nyt myös tuohon kolmosen Eiran lenkin aikatauluongelmaan, kun Eirassa ei ole mitään järkevää paikkaa missä voisi tasata aikataulua, autojen eteen ei voi jäädä jurruttelemaan. Siksi joudutaan sitten tekemään aikataulu jossa ei ole kiinniajovaraa.

----------


## ess

> Tämä liittyy nyt myös tuohon kolmosen Eiran lenkin aikatauluongelmaan, kun Eirassa ei ole mitään järkevää paikkaa missä voisi tasata aikataulua, autojen eteen ei voi jäädä jurruttelemaan.


Olympialaiturin pysäkki.

----------


## risukasa

> Olympialaiturin pysäkki.


Siinä kohtaa ollaan jo ohitettu 3B:nä koko Punavuori ja Eira, eli tasaaminen on siltä kannalta yhdentekevää. Toiseen suuntaan on matalavaunuilla aiemmin puhuttu liikennevalo-ongelma. Myöskin useamman minuutin tasaaminen yhdellä pysähdyksellä ilman vaihtoyhteyttä edelliseen vuoroon on matkustajille turhauttava käytäntö.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä Helsingin ratikoiden hitaudessa on hyvätkin puolensa. Kävelin tänään Fredaa etelään Bulevardille ja ajattelin jatkaa siitä kutosella Hietalahen päättärille. Bulevardin lähestyessä näin näyteikkunoista heijastuvan vaunun  ja se oli pahaksi onneksi Ekbergin pysäkillä seisova 6, joka oli jo sulkemassa ovia. No, ratikoiden perässähän ei juosta, joten jatkoin sitten kävelyä tavanomaiseen tahtiini ja nousin tuohon vaunuun Aleksanterin teatterin pysäkiltä. Ei juoksua, ei edes punaisia päin kävelyä.

Paluumatkalla Hietalahdesta Kauppatorille kävi tuuri  Ylioppilastalon pysäkillä seisoi 6:n edessä 1, joten päätinpä kokeilla matkustaa ykkösellä Aleksilla, kun se nyt kerrankin on mahdollista. Mutta pahaksi onneksi kuljettaja oli jo kytkenyt pysäkillä seisovan vaunun ulkonapit pois päältä, sillä nuolivalo Aleksille oli juuri vaihtumassa (soisin kuljettajien yleisemminkin toimivan noin  liian usein käy niin, että matkustajat painavat ovet auki viime hetkellä ennen valojen vaihtumista ja sitten kuluukin sen verran aikaa, että ne vaihtuvat taas ja sitten odotellaan uudestaan yksi valokierto  tuossa nimenomaisessa kohdassa ei taida toista kertaa edes saada valoja, kun tuo on tilausavalo). Nyt jouduin ottamaan muutaman juoksuaskeleenkin, mutta hyvin ehdin vaunuun Ylioopilastalon pysäkiltä Aleksilta. Siunatut vaihdenopeudet!

Kävellen olisit jo perillä?

----------


## ess

> Mutta pahaksi onneksi kuljettaja oli jo kytkenyt pysäkillä seisovan vaunun ulkonapit pois päältä, sillä nuolivalo Aleksille oli juuri vaihtumassa (soisin kuljettajien yleisemminkin toimivan noin  liian usein käy niin, että matkustajat painavat ovet auki viime hetkellä ennen valojen vaihtumista ja sitten kuluukin sen verran aikaa, että ne vaihtuvat taas ja sitten odotellaan uudestaan yksi valokierto  tuossa nimenomaisessa kohdassa ei taida toista kertaa edes saada valoja, kun tuo on tilausavalo).


Eikö se sitten olisi huonoa palvelua? Mainitsemasi syy eli tuo että valon saa vain kerran tilauksen jälkeen taitaakin olla se syy miksi kuljettaja näin toimi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö se sitten olisi huonoa palvelua?


Niin, Helsingissä ei kai ole tuohon yksiselitteistä vastausta. Vai onko? Miten teitä HKL:ssä ohjeistetaan? Meillä tietysti moni asia on kovin erilainen kuin muualla maailmassa.

Esimerkiksi Amsterdamissa tähän on yksiselitteinen vastaus. Siellä ko. toiminta ei ole huonoa palvelua. Siellä ajatellaan niin, että vaunussa on kyydissä sata ihmistä, jotka ovat asiakkaina jo maksaneet matkansa ja tahtovat perille ripeästi. Se yksi, joka ei ole tullut pysäkille ajoissa, ei ole arvokkaampi kuin nuo sata vaunussa jo olevaa matkustajaa eikä sen yhden vuoksi odotuteta niitä sataa. Niinpä vaunut pysähtyvät pysäkeillä kerran eivätkä jää odottelemaan juoksijoita tai uutta valokiertoa viime hetken matkustajien vuoksi. Näin ohjeistetaan kuljettajat ja rahastajat, ja se ohjeistus on tiukka.

----------


## ess

> Niin, Helsingissä ei kai ole tuohon yksiselitteistä vastausta. Vai onko? Miten teitä HKL:ssä ohjeistetaan? Meillä tietysti moni asia on kovin erilainen kuin muualla maailmassa.


Mitään yksiselitteistä ohjeistusta ei taida olla. Ainakaan en ole sellaista kuullut tai lukenut.




> Esimerkiksi Amsterdamissa tähän on yksiselitteinen vastaus. Siellä ko. toiminta ei ole huonoa palvelua. Siellä ajatellaan niin, että vaunussa on kyydissä sata ihmistä, jotka ovat asiakkaina jo maksaneet matkansa ja tahtovat perille ripeästi. Se yksi, joka ei ole tullut pysäkille ajoissa, ei ole arvokkaampi kuin nuo sata vaunussa jo olevaa matkustajaa eikä sen yhden vuoksi odotuteta niitä sataa. Niinpä vaunut pysähtyvät pysäkeillä kerran eivätkä jää odottelemaan juoksijoita tai uutta valokiertoa viime hetken matkustajien vuoksi. Näin ohjeistetaan kuljettajat ja rahastajat, ja se ohjeistus on tiukka.


Näin taitaa olla myös Tallinnassa. 

Helsingissä kuitenkin ainakin osa matkustajista tuntuu olevan sitä mieltä että pitää odottaa kaikki juoksijat ja kävelijät yms. Sen verran usein vaunun sisäpuolella painetaan nappeja jotta nämä pääsisivät kyytiin. Ehkä Helsingissä mielletään raitiotie lähinnä kävelyn korvaajana joten tuo nopeus ei ole niin tärkeää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehkä Helsingissä mielletään raitiotie lähinnä kävelyn korvaajana joten tuo nopeus ei ole niin tärkeää.


Osin ehkä näin, ja osin myös niin, ettei keskivertomatkustaja edes ajattele sitä, että yksi viime hetken kyytiin otettava Oopperalla merkitsee pahimmillaan 1,5 min lisää matka-aikaa.

Yksi syy meidän poikkeavaan käytökseen voi olla myös ratikoiden aikatauluttomuus. Jos ne kulkisivat tasavuorovälein ja aikataulussa, niin yleinen mielipide ehkä olisi, että matkustajan kuuluu olla pysäkillä, kun vaunu tulee. Mutta koska vaunut tulevat milloin sattuu, tulevat matkustajatkin milloin sattuu, eikä tuollaista oletusarvoa voi olla.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Osin ehkä näin, ja osin myös niin, ettei keskivertomatkustaja edes ajattele sitä, että yksi viime hetken kyytiin otettava Oopperalla merkitsee pahimmillaan 1,5 min lisää matka-aikaa.
> 
> Yksi syy meidän poikkeavaan käytökseen voi olla myös ratikoiden aikatauluttomuus. Jos ne kulkisivat tasavuorovälein ja aikataulussa, niin yleinen mielipide ehkä olisi, että matkustajan kuuluu olla pysäkillä, kun vaunu tulee. Mutta koska vaunut tulevat milloin sattuu, tulevat matkustajatkin milloin sattuu, eikä tuollaista oletusarvoa voi olla.


  Nykyään ihmiset räpläävät jatkuvasti kännyköitään joten kai he silloin myös voisivat katsoa, että milloin vaunu on tulossa. Ohje pitäisi olla, että kun ovet ovat kerran menneet kiinni niin ne avautuvat seuraavan kerran seuraavalla pysäkillä.

----------


## petteri

> Nykyään ihmiset räpläävät jatkuvasti kännyköitään joten kai he silloin myös voisivat katsoa, että milloin vaunu on tulossa.


Eivät oikein voi, reittiopas ei toimi nykyään reaaliaikaisesti vaunujen sijainnin mukaan ja aikatauluissa on monilla linjoilla aika isojakin heittoja.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Eivät oikein voi, reittiopas ei toimi nykyään reaaliaikaisesti vaunujen sijainnin mukaan ja aikatauluissa on monilla linjoilla aika isojakin heittoja.


Vuoroväli on kuitenkin arkena ainakin suhteellisen tiheä joten tuntuu kummalta kun välillä jokaisella pysäkillä juostaan vaunun perässä kuin se olisi päivän viimeinen.

----------


## petteri

> Vuoroväli on kuitenkin arkena ainakin suhteellisen tiheä joten tuntuu kummalta kun välillä jokaisella pysäkillä juostaan vaunun perässä kuin se olisi päivän viimeinen.


Ei nuo vuorovälit niin lyhyitä ole, jos  kolmonen pääsee Punavuoressa juuri karkuun, kävelemällä on yleensä nopeammin Kaivokadulla kuin odottamalla seuraavaa vuoroa. Bonuksena ei voi usein tietää, tuleeko seuraava ratikka oikeasti 5 vai 20 minuutin päästä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vuoroväli on kuitenkin arkena ainakin suhteellisen tiheä joten tuntuu kummalta kun välillä jokaisella pysäkillä juostaan vaunun perässä kuin se olisi päivän viimeinen.


Ihmettelen samaa. Lisäksi voin todeta, että tämä sama hätä on metronkin kanssa. Miksi? Vai onko selitys se, että metrollakin on liian pitkä vuoroväli  (4 min.), ja siksi junia pitää lyhentää, vuoroväliä lyhentää ja on pakko hankkia automaatti ja maksaa siitä ihan mitä vain.

Kööpenhaminan kokemuksesta voi kuitenkin sanoa, että vuorovälin lyhentäminen ei tätä typerää kiirehtimistä auta. Siellä oli aluksi 1,5 min. vuoroväli, ja se meni sekaisin siksi, että ovien väliin juostiin.

Tämä juokseminen ja muiden matkan viivyttäminen on ainoastaan huono tapa, josta tosiasiassa jokainen juoksija kärsii itsekin seuraavilla pysäkeillä. Tätä viivytyskulttuuria olen kohdannut myös Wienissä, ja sielläkin pintajoukkoliikenne on sitten verkkaista. Kuten Helsingissä. Tämä on vain noidankehä, jonka typerät ihmiset aiheuttavat itse itselleen: Viivytetään vaunuja, koska ne ovat niin hitaita, koska niitä viivytetään.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Vuoroväli on kuitenkin arkena ainakin suhteellisen tiheä joten tuntuu kummalta kun välillä jokaisella pysäkillä juostaan vaunun perässä kuin se olisi päivän viimeinen.


Ratikoiden vuoroväli on ollut Helsingissä tiheä, mutta ei se oikein enää ole. 10-13 min ei ole tiheä. Tai on se tietysti, jos kysytään espoolaisen peltolähiön asukilta, mutta miksi kysyisimme, kun ne ratikat ei kulje siellä pellolla?

Jos meillä olisi toimiva tasavuorovälinen järjestelmä ja se ratikka olisi kotipysäkillä aina esim. :07, :17 jne niin silloin sinne pysäkille tulisi mentyä ratikan saapumisajan mukaan. Nyt niin ei tehdä, koska ratikan saapumisaikaa, siis sitä aikataulunmukaista, ei voi muistaa ulkoa koska se voi olla mikä vaan, ja vaikka joku aikataulua tutkisikin, se ratikka tulee helposti 2 min etuajassa tai myöhässä, hajonta on turhan suuri. Osaksi tämä voi tietysti johtua tottumuksestakin. Ihmisten mielikuvissa kolmosia kulkee koko ajan, vaikkei se tosiasiassa ole enää vuosiin kulkenut kovin tiheästi.

----------


## ess

> Tämä juokseminen ja muiden matkan viivyttäminen on ainoastaan huono tapa, josta tosiasiassa jokainen juoksija kärsii itsekin seuraavilla pysäkeillä. 
> 
> Antero


Metron tapauksessa ongelman voisi ratkaista pater noster -tyylisellä vaunustolla. Automatisoinnin kun luulisi olevan helpompaa tällöin.

----------


## tohpeeri

Lisäisin vielä, että tätä juoksemista esiintyy jopa runkolinjalla 550, silloinkin kun vuoroväli on 4-5 min.

----------


## ess

> Lisäisin vielä, että tätä juoksemista esiintyy jopa runkolinjalla 550, silloinkin kun vuoroväli on 4-5 min.


Tapahtuu myös saman linjan raitiovaunusta etummaiseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niin, Helsingissä ei kai ole tuohon yksiselitteistä vastausta. -- Esimerkiksi Amsterdamissa tähän on yksiselitteinen vastaus. Siellä ko. toiminta ei ole huonoa palvelua. -- Se yksi, joka ei ole tullut pysäkille ajoissa, ei ole arvokkaampi kuin nuo sata vaunussa jo olevaa matkustajaa eikä sen yhden vuoksi odotuteta niitä sataa.


Utilitaristi laskisi, että sadan ihmisen kannattaa odottaa yhtä ihmistä korkeintaan 6 sekuntia, jos vuoroväli on 10 minuuttia. Harvoinhan odotus näin lyhyt lienee. Toki jos utilitaristi maksimoi kaikkien asiakaspalvelukokemuksen, täytyy ottaa huomioon harmistusten aika epälineaarinen käyttäytyminen.

----------

